#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Diagnosenschlüssel >

## nini

Hallo an alle die mir evtl. helfen können waren heute beim Kinderarzt zur U9
jetzt war ich zuhause lese im Untersuchungsheft die Seite  und da steht 
dann unter gesicherter Diagnose E 66.99 und unter abzuklärende
Verdachtsdiagnose F 82.1,
ich wunder mich darüber weil mir der Arzt nichts gesagt hat.
Was bedeutet das?
Danke für eure Antworten

----------


## Labusse

Grüß dich Nini,  
ich hab mal gegooglet. 
E 66.99 = Adipositas (im Groben) und F 82.1 = Umschriebene Entwicklungsstörung in der Motorik. 
Kram mal das Internet um.....da gibt`s bestimmt nähere Informationen. Das wird schon. 
Lieben Gruß,  Labusse :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## nini

Dankeschön, hätte nicht gedacht das der Arzt bei 1,5 Kilo zuviel gleich sowas als Diagnose schreibt
das andere stimmt schon da mein Sohn nämlich mal kein Bock hat zum malen momentan.  
Lieben Gruß nini

----------


## spokes

der Vollständig halber hier ein Link zu einem Diagnoseschlüsselübersetzer: ICD-Diagnose - NetDoktor.de

----------


## Labusse

Hy Nini, 
das finde ich aber auch komisch-wegen 1,5 kg. Bei meinem Sohn war das genau anders herum, der hat wie `ne "Piepsmaus" gegessen, aber Bock auf Feinheiten beim Malen, Basteln hat er bis heute kaum, dafür hat er andere Stärken und mitlerweile ist er 14 Jahre. Ist auch ein "schönes" Alter :Zunge raus: . Wenn man denkt man hat`s geschafft, kommt das Nächst.  
Lass dich nicht verunsichern und ein schönes Wochenende füe euch, Labusse

----------


## Labusse

Hallöchen, 
danke für den Link!!!!! Kann ich auch gut gebrauchen. 
Lg, Labusse

----------

